# My Graco X7 just died. Which model do you recommend now?



## pain-ter

Hi everyone!

Ok, I have owned and used the Graco X7 for over 12 years. It has really worked well overall and I was very happy with it [I know, it was suppose to be a DIY rig, but I painted quite a few houses, sheds, and schools with it]. I am a professional General B contractor and also hold the C-33 and C-2 license here in California.

Well, my trustworthy Graco X7 just died on the job yesterday, and now I am desperate to purchase a new rig ASAP so I can finish the present job and complete another paint job on the waiting list at this moment.

Ok, can anyone recommend a good airless sprayer for me now?

Here's my specific needs:

2-3 houses per year
Would like the sprayer to last at least 10 years
Under $1000

Here's the sprayers I have looked at tonight on Amazon:


Graco Magnum X7
Graco Magnum ProX7
Graco Magnum X9
Graco 390
Graceo 395
Graco 210ES

I am kinda getting lost after reading the reviews on each of these rigs....most of the reviews are actually very, very good!

And I have never even considered a Wagner...not sure which way to go here.

I do know this: I need to purchase a reliable rig within the next 1-2 days, and I am here to ask for and receive some good advice before making the decision.

Please help me.

Thank you,

Pain-ter


----------



## TJ Paint

interior? exterior?

390 or 395


----------



## pain-ter

TJ Paint said:


> interior? exterior?
> 
> 390 or 395


Due to respiratory issues, I do almost exclusively exterior.


----------



## TJ Paint

either 390 or 395 would do the job if the other one was.

Or just get another one of what you had if you're used to it. Your call.


----------



## pain-ter

TJ Paint said:


> either 390 or 395 would do the job if the other one was.
> 
> Or just get another one of what you had if you're used to it. Your call.


I just noticed my old rig is actually a XR7. Any difference between the newer X7 and the XR7?

Finally, after looking through lots of posts at this site, the 390 and/or 395 look soooooo good!

What is the main difference between the 390 and the 395 [other than $200]?

Pain-ter


----------



## Paradigmzz

There is only 2 choices to make at under 1000. Graco 395 and a Titan 440. I am more than impressed that the graco you had lasted so long. I personally like titan, i have 4 440s, but i like gracos bigger rigs and have a handful of assorted sizes above sleds in blue. 

I would make your choice from these 2 models and you can't go wrong.


----------



## pain-ter

Paradigmzz said:


> There is only 2 choices to make at under 1000. Graco 395 and a Titan 440. I am more than impressed that the graco you had lasted so long. I personally like titan, i have 4 440s, but i like gracos bigger rigs and have a handful of assorted sizes above sleds in blue.
> 
> I would make your choice from these 2 models and you can't go wrong.


Paradigmzz,

Ok. Thank you for your good advice!

Yes, I think the XR7 was a miracle airless sprayer. I picked it up used [or returned] from Home Depot about 12 years ago. The only problem I ever had with it was on rare occasion the float or something would stick inside the sprayer. The manual recommended a strong "rap" or "tap" with a metal instrument, and that would always free the float or ball of whatever it was that got stuck. I also made sure to clean/flush it well, lubricated it often, and put that Blue fluid [can't remember the name of it] in the sprayer during storage.

I am looking now to find a good price on a 395. There is a $200 difference between the 390 and 395. Can you tell me the differences between these two models?

Thanks again.

Pain-ter


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Which ever way you go get a hi boy/high rider :thumbsup:


----------



## pain-ter

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Which ever way you go get a hi boy/high rider :thumbsup:


ReNt A PaInTeR,

Can you help me understand why the hi boy/high rider is best? My guess would be because I can tow that heavy 5 Gallon bucket around on it....is that it?

Pain-ter

Also, can anyone here tell me the difference between the Graco Ultimate Nova 395 #826014 and the *Graco Ultra 395 Stand Electric Airless Sprayer (233960)?*



Thanks,


Pain-ter


----------



## robladd

1.6 liters per minute compared to 1.7. Hammer access to inlet valve for the 395 a 390 needs a wrench.

Smart control compared to EM control basically better electronics on the 395.

Also a 395 has a easy out pump filter and a 390 does not have a in line filter.

The 390 has a DC motor a 395 has a TEFC motor.

Primer line comes off pressure control on the 390 and the primer line is heavy duty on 395 and comes off the base of the filter housing on the 395.

$200.00 for all the added features is worth it.
I would choose the 395 over the 390.

Improved output, pressure control, filtration, motor and primer hose and break down.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

For me is a lot easier to roll a sprayer with a 5 gallon bucket around the job site if i need to, I had a 395 stand model and sold it to upgrade for a 490 high boy. If you drive a avalanche with a bed cover a high boy/high rider is not for you.


----------



## pain-ter

robladd said:


> 1.6 liters per minute compared to 1.7. Hammer access to inlet valve for the 395 a 390 needs a wrench.
> 
> Smart control compared to EM control basically better electronics on the 395.
> 
> Also a 395 has a easy out pump filter and a 390 does not have a in line filter.
> 
> The 390 has a DC motor a 395 has a TEFC motor.
> 
> Primer line comes off pressure control on the 390 and the primer line is heavy duty on 395 and comes off the base of the filter housing on the 395.
> 
> $200.00 for all the added features is worth it.
> I would choose the 395 over the 390.
> 
> Improved output, pressure control, filtration, motor and primer hose and break down.


robladd,

You make things so clear and understandable and leave no room whatsoever for any doubt! Thank you!

Ok, I have found the Graco Ultra 395 Hi-Boy Airless Paint Sprayer for $1019 from Portland Compressor. I will call them Monday to see how long it will require to arrive if I order from them. I just wish Amazon would sell it with Prime because then it is two day free shipping, but no go at this moment.



ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> For me is a lot easier to roll a sprayer with a 5 gallon bucket around the job site if i need to, I had a 395 stand model and sold it to upgrade for a 490 high boy. If you drive a avalanche with a bed cover a high boy/high rider is not for you.


After reading your post, I realize the hi boy is the one for me.

Ok guys, please do not shoot me for asking another question about a different Graco. The 210ES. Any comments on this rig? I found someone selling a new one for under $500.

What is it and how does it compare to the 395?

Thanks,

Pain-ter


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

210 es = DIY/Weekend Warrior
395 = Pro


----------



## robladd

Basically a 210es is 2 steps up from a xr7 and 1 step down from a 390.


----------



## robladd

It's the grade of components. Pump, packings, rod, cylinder, valves, pressure control, filters, hoses, motor, cord, drive train, cart ect.


----------



## pain-ter

robladd said:


> It's the grade of components. Pump, packings, rod, cylinder, valves, pressure control, filters, hoses, motor, cord, drive train, cart ect.





robladd said:


> Basically a 210es is 2 steps up from a xr7 and 1 step down from a 390.


Thanks again for the info. What caught my eye on the 210ES was the original price vs. the for sale price: over 50% off.

Needless to say, I now will wait until Monday, call Portland Compressor, and hopefully purchase the 395 Hi-Boy!

Thanks again guys. You sure make life a whole lot easier for people searching for truth in this realm of painting.

I did do my homework by reading tons of reviews, etc. But their is no substitute to coming to PaintTalk.com and connecting with pro's that speak not just from knowledge, but from real life experience. Priceless!

Thanks again!

Pain-ter


----------



## pain-ter

robladd said:


> Basically a 210es is 2 steps up from a xr7 and 1 step down from a 390.


robladd,

I am curious...is there a comparison chart somewhere that shows the various specs for each of the different sprayers?

Pain-ter


----------



## robladd

Go to - paintsprayerslv.com they have a wide selection of all major brands.


----------



## pain-ter

Ok, checked that website out and it was fantastic! Thank you!

One more question, and I know it will sound quite strange...

Can I use the 395 for painting my 1974 280z?

Pain-ter


----------



## Paradigmzz

Someone check that ip, sounds like Wise is hamming it up. :jester:


----------



## pain-ter

Paradigmzz said:


> Someone check that ip, sounds like Wise is hamming it up. :jester:


Dude, who is Wise and what is "hamming it up"?


----------



## pain-ter

Hi again everyone!

I ordered the Graco 395 Hi-boy today for $1019. They threw in a free accessory kit that includes:


287032 - 60 Mesh Gun Filter
287033 - 100 Mesh Gun Filter
246385 - Inlet Strainer / Rock Guard
246384 - 60 Mesh Manifold Filter
246382 - 100 Mesh Manifold Filter
243020 - 4' Whip Hose
After placing the order, I noticed the Graco Ultra Max II 490 Airless Paint Sprayer - Hi-Boy on sale for $1129. Suddenly, it appealed to me very much after I read that it has a brushless motor.

I switched over to brushless motors on all my R/C planes and what a difference that made! No more brushes to wear out or burn out.

Can anyone comment on this model 490 please?

Perhaps I can cancel my order in the morning and pick up this 490 instead of the 395...it is only $110 more.

Finally, and perhaps best of all, each of these sprayers comes with the option of a free rebuild kit or an extra Endurance Pump from Graco for only $125 more [80% savings]! According to Portland Compressor, this pump retails for $505. Sure seems like an incredible deal. 

Can anyone comment on this extra Endurance Pump from Graco for only $125 more?

I feel I got a great deal either way.

Ok, please help me decide on the 395 or the Graco Ultra Max II 490 Airless Paint Sprayer - Hi-Boy!

Thanks again everyone!

Pain-ter


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Graco 490 hands down.

Sent from the Rent A Painter Mobile using Paint Talk


----------



## Paradigmzz

Bigger is bigger. Bigger means stronger. As well as heavier.


----------



## TJ Paint

Good info depicting the differences in quality that the corresponding prices bring.

Lets also remember the op said he paints 2 houses a year with a sprayer.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Paradigmzz said:


> Bigger is bigger. Bigger means stronger. As well as heavier.


Everything is bigger in Texas :thumbup:


----------



## pain-ter

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Everything is bigger in Texas :thumbup:


Yes, I agree! I was born in Austin.



TJ Paint said:


> Good info depicting the differences in quality that the corresponding prices bring.
> 
> Lets also remember the op said he paints 2 houses a year with a sprayer.


Yes, two if I am lucky. Then again, construction just may pick up here and I may paint more! One year I did two entire schools all by myself. 

Best of all, I like the peace of mind knowing I purchased a model for professionals with professional quality and longevity vs. DIY'er like the XR7 I had.



Paradigmzz said:


> Bigger is bigger. Bigger means stronger. As well as heavier.


Good point. I will have to check out the weight differences...and here they are:

490 = 66lbs.
395 = 65lbs.

Doesn't seem like all that big of a weight difference...oh my...now I am leaning very much toward the 490 instead of the 395.



ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Graco 490 hands down.
> 
> Sent from the Rent A Painter Mobile using Paint Talk


490 hands up too!


----------



## pain-ter

Darn! They did not permit me to cancel the order. Oh well, I suppose I should be happy with the 395. But I do wish I had purchased the 490 for a mere $110 more.

Hope this helps someone else down the line!

Pain-ter


----------



## robladd

I own a Airlessco 690 and have owned a Graco
Ultra 795.

I like the 690 more than I did the 795 and got rid 
of the 795.

For me less was better.


----------



## pain-ter

robladd said:


> I own a Airlessco 690 and have owned a Graco
> Ultra 795.
> 
> I like the 690 more than I did the 795 and got rid
> of the 795.
> 
> For me less was better.


Thanks for the encouragement Rob!

Pain-ter


----------



## Oden

TJ Paint said:


> Good info depicting the differences in quality that the corresponding prices bring.
> 
> Lets also remember the op said he paints 2 houses a year with a sprayer.


For two houses a year he ought to rent one when he needs it.


----------



## pain-ter

Oden said:


> For two houses a year he ought to rent one when he needs it.


Oden,

One small paint job will fully pay for the Graco 395. I'd rather not deal with all risks, the excess time and possible screw ups of using a rented sprayer. I take excellent care of all my equipment, thus, I know it will work each time I plug it in. Not so with rentals...often tool renters receive equipment that is not working 100%. Also, for me, renting equipment is like throwing my money down a rat hole...it never comes back, and the rats buy lots of cheese from my hard earned money.

Soar


----------



## 6126

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Everything is bigger in Texas :thumbup:


Texas born n raised :thumbup:


----------



## Zoomer

Graco 390,395,or 490. Its money in the bank.


----------



## TJ Paint

pain-ter said:


> Oden,
> 
> One small paint job will fully pay for the Graco 395. I'd rather not deal with all risks, the excess time and possible screw ups of using a rented sprayer. I take excellent care of all my equipment, thus, I know it will work each time I plug it in. Not so with rentals...often tool renters receive equipment that is not working 100%. Also, for me, renting equipment is like throwing my money down a rat hole...it never comes back, and the rats buy lots of cheese from my hard earned money.
> 
> Soar


There are maintenance costs associated with owning as well. If you only use it twice a year the overhead for that rig is pretty high.

If I was him, i would either rent or buy a used one when I found a decent deal.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## pain-ter

Zoomer said:


> Graco 390,395,or 490. Its money in the bank.


Yes Zoomer, money in the bank is right. On the very first job it already paid itself off and made some money too.

Not bad for a few days work!

Thanks for the good advice!

Soar


----------

